# I keep bending blades in recip saw



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

More than likely you are using blades that are too short and the tip is retracting too far, causing the tip to hit what you are trying to cut as it pushes forward, resulting in a bent blade. Even good blades will bend if this is the case.

Or it could be that your blade is too long, and it's striking something that's behind what you are trying to cut

Easiest thing to do is try a different length blade.

Does your saw have an adjustable shoe? make sure it's properly adjusted for the blade length and what you are cutting


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

To properly know what length of blade you need for your intended project you should measure the thickness of the material you are cutting and allow an additional one to two inches of length for the cutting cycle of the reciprocating saw. The saw will draw the blade in and push the blade out during its cutting cycle. If the blade is to short for the intended project it will bind within the material, bend or snap the blade. A long blade may damage material that you do not want to cut. So measure your material thickness.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

acerunner said:


> Do they make extra thick ones that don't bend so easily?


David Crosby wrote a great review in the latest September 2010 issue of FHB on blades for Demolition work. The Author torture tested 15 brands of recip blades that are touted as Demolition Blades. Each had its own advantages or shortcoming in Cutting speed, Durability, Flexibility, & Price.

For cutting speed David Crosby found the '_Rigid Rapid DemolitionRD4609_" was much faster than what he judged the best overall demo blade, that is the:
Bosch RDN9V RDN 9 V 9 Inch 5 8 T Demolition Reciprocating Saw Blades

The specific Test results with the pro & cons of different brands can be found in the September 2010 FHB

Also at the Big Box stores
.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing I may add is to try to cut holding your saw at more of a angle instead of at a 90% of your cut, also don't let the blade get pinched as that will do some bending also.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are using cheap blades---The heat that builds up while cutting will take the temper right out of the blade----Stick with high quality blades,they are actually cheaper cut for cut---


I use Milwaukee--Lenox or Starrett --I've never tried the Bosch,might be a fine blade--
Vermont American and DeWalt are early failures.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Bending blades happens. Bend it back and cut on.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

It's hard to beat Bosch blades. They're tough as nails..and then some!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Well, it makes my day to learn I'm not the only one that this happens to.:thumbup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have used lennox blades since they started making them. I still have some in my 35 y.o. milwaukee sawzall case. The long wood blades (12") I have bent in an arc to cut at 90 degrees to the normal direction of the blade and they haven't broken or bent. When I do bend one from hitting something or short stroking it, I either bend it back with my fingers, (watch out, they get hot) or hit em with a hammer like a body man. I haven't tried the bosch yet, but I will. Next time I see the bosch rep, I'll hit him up for some.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> David Crosby wrote a great review in the latest September 2010 issue of FHB on blades for Demolition work. The Author torture tested 15 brands of recip blades that are touted as Demolition Blades. Each had its own advantages or shortcoming in Cutting speed, Durability, Flexibility, & Price.
> 
> ]




I have wondered what he has been doing since he was no longer singing with Stills and Nash or even Young for that matter.


----------

